

Ask HN: I net you - d_rwin

I need an app to look out for me. Its a ridiculous hour (6:00 in the monday morning) and an idea.<p>An ideation and strategy works, particularly effective with my previous works. Helps me to prepare my mondays. And less eye strain to start the day. I don't think podcast and video blog collection will help me in my commute. I am an heavy instapaper user but definetly its not enough to pull any lateral work.
======
d_rwin
an insiping tale - [http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2012/1/26/thinking-bigger-
ab...](http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2012/1/26/thinking-bigger-about-the-
future-of-ios-computing.html) and the chrome-ui alertbox -
<http://useit.com/alertbox/ui-chrome.html> A serious problem with the controls
and intent.

